# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GCPro Key تحديثات :  GcProKey Update77 Exynos NOTE10+/NOTE10 & others Supported All Version..

## mohamed73

*One of the longest free update providing tool in gsm world 2014-2019 GcPro Total update count 77 release date 20-11-2019*  *GCPROGSMTOOL V1.0.0.0069 released.*     *Added Samsung Galaxy Note 10 Plus SM-N975F Direct Unlock 
use Exynos unlock with tick on use server
via credits.* * Added Samsung Galaxy Note 10 SM-N970F Direct Unlock via credits.
use Exynos unlock with tick on use server
via credits.* * Added Samsung Galaxy J7 SM-J727A Direct Unlock via credits. 
use Exynos unlock with tick on use server
via credits.* *Added Samsung Galaxy A30 SM-A305F Direct Unlock via credits. 
use Exynos unlock with tick on use server
via credits.* * Added Samsung Galaxy A10 SM-A105F Direct Unlock via credits.
use Exynos unlock with tick on use server
via credits.* * Added Samsung Galaxy A50 SM-A505F Direct Unlock via credits. 
use Exynos unlock with tick on use server
via credits.* * Added Samsung Galaxy A20 SM-A202F Direct Unlock via credits. 
use Exynos unlock with tick on use server
via credits.* *If you found unsupported version for supported model in this method, we will make it supported and provide you free unlock.*  * User must send us backup made by software to make version supported.* **  *Download - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *

----------

